# What have you done with your pallets? =D



## secuono (Feb 20, 2012)

So, I should be getting in 50 pallets this week, yay!

And I am wondering what you guys use them for?

I plan on putting up a wall of them to keep my sheep & pony in while grazing in the easement. I can't add anything too permanent as those people only care about their pasture they are trying to sell for way too much money. Their fence is falling apart and dangerous, but again, only adding pallets to the t-posts and to each other with some wire, so easy on and easy off.
I also want this area closed off for the ram to be in when the ewes lamb, he can be stupid.
A short line of fence to make a small paddock to work the pony in is something else I'll use them for.
Not sure if we can, but making a shed of them would also be cool! And by 'not sure if we can' is because building an actual building is far more complex and dangerous if something goes wrong. It would save us $1k if we can make one and not buy a Lowes shed.

Anyone with pictures of theirs in use?


----------



## elevan (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't have pics but I made a small shelter out of pallets.  It's nice because you can use tractor or bobcat forks and move it easily if you use the pallets all the way around.  I wish I had pics of it before I expanded on it and made it a permanent structure  :/

eta:  I also built all of my stalls in the barn out of pallets...I got a really nice type of pallet that was perfect for that application.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 20, 2012)

awwwww, Llama smooches!  

I dont have a pic, but I have a neighbor who made portable fencing for his pigs out of pallets.  He has driven t-post into the ground in seeral locations and will move the pallets to different locations.


----------



## dreamriver (Feb 21, 2012)

I saw an article where they had stapled weed barrier cloth to all sides, filled it with dirt, placed it vertically and then planted stuff in it,  will try to see if I can find article.  I have made compost bins 

here's the article, 

http://lifeonthebalcony.com/how-to-turn-a-pallet-into-a-garden/

and how to make lounge chairs-  hadn't seen this article but looks kinda fun

http://www.instructables.com/id/Pallet-garden-loungers/


----------



## Rebbetzin (Feb 21, 2012)

My friend and her daughter built this milking and birthing area for their three milk goats, using free pallets and some plywood they "scrounged" from different places. I think they did a great job!


Side view of Milking Shed.





Northside of Milking Shed





Inside of Milking Shed.











Goat Birthing pen


----------

